# Look Keos...



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

Been using Campy pedals for years, but when I picked up my new 585 last season I figured I'd give keos a try with the grey cleats. Well, yesterday the cleat broke... never in my life has that happened, and if it was at the wrong time it could have been bad. Anyone else have this happen? Doesn't inspire me with confidence.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Few weeks ago on a group ride I saw my friend breaking brand new black keo cleat. It was very first ride with those cleats.
That was the moment I decided not to buy Keo.


----------



## magio (Jun 22, 2005)

I have broken the top of the cleats 3 times and on my new cleats a little bit on the right side has broken off


----------

